
EU Trade Commissioner on TTIP: I do not take my mandate from the European people - dotcoma
http://www.independent.co.uk/voices/i-didn-t-think-ttip-could-get-any-scarier-but-then-i-spoke-to-the-eu-official-in-charge-of-it-a6690591.html
======
NicoJuicy
I think there's a lot of money involved with this deal.. The previous
"Commissioner" was also as corrupt as anything...

Tax fraud, trading with insider knowledge, ... It isn't mentioned in his
English bio though ;)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karel_De_Gucht](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karel_De_Gucht)
vs
[https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karel_De_Gucht](https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karel_De_Gucht)

It's weird that we let these people decide about democracy and what's "good"
for us.

